# Now 44, on 6th round of IVF/DEIVF will it ever work??????



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

After having 3 natural kids in my 20's and 30's, I am now on my 6th cycle of treatment trying to have a baby in my 40's.
I feel a complete failure, and completely fed up- (so I know how hard it must be for ladies who have no children at all)  ........I thought having previously had kids , IVF/DEIVF would be a walk in park....how wrong can you be!!!   I am now on my 4th cycle of DE IVF will it ever work?
I have had check ups with top docs in Harley st, and scans and tests galore!...all say there is nothing preventing me from getting pregnant and having baby.......but something is!!!! Im now so fed up of waiting here in the UK for DE, Im off to Russia for more treatment- I went previously and they are very good. ( thats if the blumming volcano doesnt scupper the plans!)
Transfer for the embryos is on 22/6/10
Im now 44...45 this year and I started the whole getting pregnant malarky when I was 40.......its so frustrating....can anyone give me hope??
Lily xxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Lily - I completely empathise with your situation.... I'm yet to have my first baby, and am due to start my 8th round of tx, having moved to DE for my last tx.

Have you had immune tests done? I mention this because sometimes immune problems can be identified even if you've had children before.

I'd suggest having a browse on the Investigations and Immunes thread, and if you haven't already read it, have a look at Dr Beer's Is your body baby friendly book. So much of this is down to luck, but if you can find and treat any issues which are contributing to the tx failing, then you're optimising your chances.

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------

